# Showcase Models Collins Class sub



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

I decided to build a nice little OOTB kit next and settled on Showcase Models 1/350 Collins Class submarine. The parts come on 2 sprues. One for the hull etc and another for the transparent conning tower and stand. There is a photo etch for the plaque on the stand and a small sheet of Cartograph decals. Instructions for the build are on the back of the box.

I ended up painting HMAS Collins with Mr Hobby H28 Metallic Black with Tamiya German Gray for the sensor plates.

www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/Collins_Side.JPG
www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/Collins_Top.JPG

She is now sitting with my other subs on the shelf.

www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/SubFleetNov14.JPG


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Wow, she's not a real big sub for a modern one. Compared to the U Boot, because the VIIC wasn't a real big sub it's self.

Looks good though, you did a real good job! Shows just how big he Seaview was too.

When I Googled her on Wikipedia I was really surprised to see she's a more modern sub. If I were to have guessed I would have placed her as a 50's-ish era sub. But, then again, I'm not well versed in subs!

Couldn't help but notice they cut the word Submarine short on the PE to add their logo. Looks like someone didn't move the words 'Class Submarine' far enough to the left when they did the artwork.

Carl-:thumbsup:


----------

